# Vacheron Constine 1970'S



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

First post here, so forgive me if I post this in the wrong section.

I am looking to add a new watch to my collection, I have came across this one and would like peoples views on it. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vacheron-Constine-1970s-/190602636760?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item2c60cd6dd8#ht_500wt_1174

i have already been to have a look at it with the owner and he says the reserve is over 2k...What do you think on this?

Thanks.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Not enough info shown to evaluate the watch.

Evaluating the seller:

- long, but occasional use, track record of selling items on ebay

- a variety of low ticket items but also some larger ticket items

- 728 feedback responses

- high positive feedback score

Opinion:

- potentially legit but seller is experienced enough to know that photos of the watch back and possibly the movement (not to mention the box) would help back up his claims

- high enough value item not worth taking the risk

- ask for more photos


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

Didnt go haead with this, little tacky for me


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't blame you a little flash perhaps ?


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Don't blame you a little flash perhaps ?


Yes was a little to flash to be honest lol


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

You did right.

No second hand on any make of watch is a 100% no no for me :thumbsdown:

Have a drink and celebrate not buying it


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

mollydog said:


> You did right.
> 
> No second hand on any make of watch is a 100% no no for me :thumbsdown:
> 
> Have a drink and celebrate not buying it


Dont worry, I am already getting through a few beers lol


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Hayward said:


> Didnt go haead with this, little tacky for me


That's tacky ?what about the blinged out rolex date just you bought on eBay then ?


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Hayward said:
> 
> 
> > Didnt go haead with this, little tacky for me
> ...


Buy tacky I mean its to gold for me...I have to admit that I like a blingey watch not all gold lol


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh ok ! Just as well theres hardly any gold in the watch you bought just bezel and winder all the rest is rolled or as you say gold filled ( same thing ) .


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Oh ok ! Just as well theres hardly any gold in the watch you bought just bezel and winder all the rest is rolled or as you say gold filled ( same thing ) .


It is not rolled gold my friend who brought a watch like this took the strap to prestmans (trade only gold shop in London) they confirmed the strap was gold NOT ROLLED GOLD.

I as well be be going to prestmans to check , I trust the seller as my friend as brought a large amount of watches off of him b4

Seriously, if you dont know somthing to presume something, keep it to your self!


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't presume google what gold filled means, infact read it here you probably won't find google http://www.crystal-beads.co.uk/what-is-gold-filled.html , gold filled is the same as rolled gold a very thin layer of genuine 14 kt gold covering a stainless steel or similar substance underneath solid gold is gold all the way through .


----------

